
The New iPhone Might Shut Off Next Time You Try to Film the Police in Public - devy
https://mic.com/articles/147377/the-new-i-phone-might-shut-off-next-time-you-try-to-film-the-police-in-public#.haZ1zjmR2
======
nell
Ideas will be invented and patented. The best option is to get rid of patents
entirely. The next best is to have such power in responsible hands.

Given recent events and exposés, I'm more comfortable with the patent being in
Apple's hands than someone else.

------
zepto
Basically an evil headline based on just speculation.

Clickbait is one thing but this is rumour mongering.

~~~
adrenalinelol
It's really not far-fetched though. If you described the NSA's PRISM program
before the Snowden leaks, you were branded a conspiracy theorist. If you
claimed the big tech cos were complacent in surveillance on American citizens
(hell any citizen at this point) you were once again also stymied in some
fashion.

Waiting for it to become established fact to then condemn this Orwellian tech
would ensure its implementation.

~~~
zepto
Except that Apple wasn't complicit and has consistently worked to secure
citizens against the US government. So your point is?

~~~
WayneBro
Well, if we're going solely by Apple's behavior towards their customers, then
I don't trust them one bit. That's kinda beside the point though because the
very simple point here is: If the tech exists, it will be used.

Obviously Apple is working against the vast majority of citizens by inventing
this tech in the first place because the only use for it is to stop them from
doing something that they obviously want to do.

~~~
zepto
> If the tech exists, it will be used.

Well this is probably false. Most patented technologies are not used. In fact
most of Apple's patented technologies are not used. You are flat out wrong.

> the only use for it is to stop then doing something they obviously want to
> do

This is also clearly wrong. The patent can be used to stop others from
implementing this technology.

Given that Apple has a celebrated track record of using technology to protect
its users from intrusive governments, the likelyhood is that they would use
this patent for that purpose.

------
jkelsey
This isn't just click-bait, it's irresponsible journalism.

~~~
mcphage
It's not, though. It's taking a technology which is at least being considered,
and imagining a use which it could (if developed) very easily be put to. Do I
think Apple is going to actually develop this tech? No, it would be a PR
nightmare. But given the ease it could be abused _if_ developed, I would like
to see a firm statement from Apple describing their intentions with the
patent. Understandably, they don't like talking about what they do with the
patents they get, but this is one I'd like to see something more explicit.

------
Kinnard
Holy shit. How feasible is this tech?

~~~
jlennon
Very feasible, it is how your TV remote works... However, current-gen iPhones
have IR filters on their normal (i.e. non-selfie) cameras, so this technology
can't be applied through a firmware update.

I think it could be made more effective using radio waves.

